# Spooky internet radio on Halloween night!



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

ummmm huh?


----------



## Grim (Oct 2, 2006)

Which part are you having difficulty with?


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Well appearantly with my Zone Alarm Antivirus Firewall. It for some reason doesn't allow certain images to show up....And I have everything lowered to the floor and permitted for this site. It might be that the image is hotlinked from an alternate site. I'll take the time to figure it out, in the meantime I just shut it off, refresh and see what I see.

So to me your original post was blank.

course, what's the file your link is trying to Download?


----------



## Grim (Oct 2, 2006)

It's not trying to download anything. It's a direct link to our station. However, if you don't have Winamp, the link won't work.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Actually it does attempt to download a playlist file, the text of which reads:

[playlist]
NumberOfEntries=1
File1=http://mediaempirehosting.com:9698/

But! Still cool, will have to check it out.


----------



## Grim (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't forget!


----------



## Grim (Oct 2, 2006)

Tonight is the night! The Halloween music has already started and will play until 6pm. Then the SPOOOOOOKY shows start!

NEARsports Radio 2 is experiencing some glitches here and there, so we are playing tonight's programming on both NSR1 AND NSR2. Try NSR1 first. Go to http://www.nearsports.com/radio.html to launch either station.

ENJOY!


----------

